# Investigation results regarding unsportsmanlike behaviour



## r_517 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I'm just gonna point out that when an investigation is ongoing, Tyson generally pops in and requests that people don't talk about it so as not to interfere with the results of an investigation.


since the investigation is over, i think we can talk a bit on this now

The Independent Advisory Committee (IAC) posted the thread and announced the investigation results regarding unsportsmanlike behaviour of Haiyan Zhuang today. 



> IAC Report #1, 4 August 2010
> Public Report by the Independent Advisory Committee (IAC) regarding alleged unsportsmanlike behaviour of Haiyan Zhuang (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008ZHUA01)
> 
> This public report is based on multiple witness reports that form a consistent picture.
> ...



waiting for final official decisions


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my. How shocking.

I mistakenly thought it was Iril who did this, and I said something about it at a competition.
If I said that to you, my bad. D:


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 4, 2010)

> 2k2) competitor is suspect of cheating or defrauding the officials during the competition;


Did I miss something? I understand the other two.


----------



## anders (Aug 4, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> > 2k2) competitor is suspect of cheating or defrauding the officials during the competition;
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? I understand the other two.



Defrauding the officials. No suspicion of cheating or manipulation of results.


----------



## Edward (Aug 4, 2010)

Whoa, I was not expecting this. Damn Haiyan. wtf.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 4, 2010)

He raged because there was only one round of BLD.
Wow, he needs counselling.


----------



## Zubon (Aug 4, 2010)

I wonder if he will take the disciplinary action without causing a fuss...

I hope this doesn't create a rift between Chinese cubers and the WCA.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just randomly picked some of the comps he participated. Every of them have TWO rounds, which is not necessary at all coz in most situations there were only less than 10 people participated in BLD. I traced the registration page for these comps and found that most of comps announced there would be only one round for BLD

http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...&competitionId=QingmingFestivalOpen2009#333bf

http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...ts&competitionId=ShanghaiWeisuoOpen2009#333bf

http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...lts&competitionId=NanjingSpringOpen2010#333bf

http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...mpetitionId=HarbinOpen2009&allResults=1#333bf

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/competition.php?competitionId=Taiyuan2010&allResults=1#333bf

http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...titionId=ChangchunOpen2010&allResults=1#333bf


----------



## r_517 (Aug 4, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I hope this doesn't create a rift between Chinese cubers and the WCA.



EDIT: it doesn't start here. he has been done this for more than a year after *he was rejected for trying to buy a delegate position

*

EDIT2: "You will lose sponsors if you don't make me the delegate."


----------



## nck (Aug 4, 2010)

"OMFG IM SO CLOSE TO A WR SO GIMME ANOTHER ROUND OF BLD OR I WILL KILL EVERY LAST MOTHERF-- IN HERE"
I never thought he was like this..


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2010)

Dene demands we run helicube, and have 2 rounds of SQ1.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, shocking to say the least.

I hope he accepts whatever disciplinary actions are presented to him by the WCA and then returns to compete in a more acceptable fashion. It's such a shame that such a good solver would behave so childishly!


----------



## r_517 (Aug 4, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Wow, shocking to say the least.
> 
> I hope he accepts whatever disciplinary actions are presented to him by the WCA and then returns to compete in a more acceptable fashion. It's such a shame that such a good solver would behave so childishly!



he's persuading some organisers to change the upcoming WCA competitions to CCA(China Cube Association, which was established by him recently) comps.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 4, 2010)

He is probably quite big headed
he has BLD world record and created some cubes


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 4, 2010)

China Cube Association?

Fascinating!
Do tell more, I'm really curious about this.

What does the CCA entail?
What are the main differences between CCA and WCA?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 4, 2010)

r_517 said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, shocking to say the least.
> ...


CCA LOL. Haiyan needs to grow up.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 4, 2010)

I guess the main difference is that in CCA competitions there will be 42 rounds of 3BLD and no other events


----------



## mark3 (Aug 4, 2010)

The World Record and the success of his cubes must have really gone to his head. This really makes me want someone to break the record to see how he reacts...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 4, 2010)

I am shocked and sad. He was an idol of mine.
I never thought, he was such an selfish idiot.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> China Cube Association?
> 
> Fascinating!
> Do tell more, I'm really curious about this.
> ...









he has discussed with 3 organisers this afternoon. i only know that one organiser has refused. dunno whether the other two agree or not though

difference? delegates chosen by him; rules made by him. he is the organiser, the ruler, the delegate, the boss.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 4, 2010)

Ah, thank you for the information.

That sounds very ambitious of him, if CCA does come to fruition, I wonder how relationships between WCA and CCA would go.
As well as the issue of records.


Very very fascinating!


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2010)

I highly doubt CCA records would be acknowledged by the WCA. Although, I suppose they could run a CCA comp, and have it WCA official.


----------



## Dene (Aug 4, 2010)

CCA won't work. Because everyone hates Haiyan.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 4, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I highly doubt CCA records would be acknowledged by the WCA. Although, I suppose they could run a CCA comp, and have it WCA official.



No. The WCA should not interact with anything associated with CCA.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> CCA won't work. Because everyone hates Haiyan.



quite a few people dont believe Anders, Tyson, Ming Zheng, Chris Crueger, Danyang Chen etc. they have their "faith"


----------



## Innocence (Aug 4, 2010)

Obviously the only possible explanation is he's on steroids. 

That's kind of a bummer. I want to give away most these cubes he gave to me even faster now.

It also makes me want to get better at blind really fast so I can beat his record and see how he reacts.

But that's not going to happen.


Oh no offense Hai Yan, if you're reading this. Which you probably are, last activity being 26 minutes ago and all. You can try and explain if you want. Most people may not listen though.


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 4, 2010)

WCA should acknowledge CCA as a national organization just like other organizations such as the Swedish and Danish national organizations. But only if they share and follow the same rules and core values of the WCA.

CCA are free to define their own rules and keep their own records, but I hope that they decide not to. I personally would not like to see multiple competing associations just as they have in professional boxing.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 4, 2010)

r_517 said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > China Cube Association?
> ...



I find it interesting that in this thread, he says that the WCA is unfair and Chinese competitions need to have democracy for choosing WCA delegates.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 4, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I find it interesting that in this thread, he says that the WCA is unfair and Chinese competitions need to have democracy for choosing WCA delegates.



I find it interesting that you posted in this thread, when you could just have posted it in original thread 

I might be wrong, but isn't this the thread about the suspension of HaiYan, while the other thread is about HaiYan?


----------



## AbelBrata (Aug 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Oh my. How shocking.
> 
> I mistakenly thought it was Iril who did this, and I said something about it at a competition.
> If I said that to you, my bad. D:



I know Iril personally, he is a silent man. He won't do that.
And I am so shocked to hear about this. Though I have heard rumors about Haiyan... I never thought he's gonna be banned or something.
Haiyan is a nice person also... as I know...
Well, let WCA continue the investigation.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 4, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



And if Haiyan wasn't voted as a delegate, he would be saying that the WCA needs to choose delegates based on their BLD time. His motivation here is that he wants to be a delegate.

We don't choose delegates based on votes because someone being popular does not necessarily make them responsible.

"quite a few people dont believe Anders, Tyson, Ming Zheng, Chris Crueger, Danyang Chen etc. they have their "faith""

Yeah, this is always true. I wish people were simply logical, but many cubers still have "faith" over other issues as well. Not something I can change.


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Oh my. How shocking.
> 
> I mistakenly thought it was Iril who did this, and I said something about it at a competition.
> If I said that to you, my bad. D:



Iril won't do that - all Indonesian cubers know how his personality. I know him personally too.


----------



## nck (Aug 4, 2010)

I guess the same thing could be said for Haiyan, that 'all' Chinese cubers know his personalities and blah blah.
meh


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay, Haiyan was a bit of an *****le there.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn haiyan, you scary.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 5, 2010)

So it this the official report on the matter then?
Meaning, the blame has been placed and the punishment is waiting to be made?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yup, agree, scary.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 5, 2010)

Update: Letter to IAC from the organiser of Hangzhou Open


> Dear Anders Larsson,
> 
> 
> We feel really sorry about not organizing Hangzhou Open well.
> ...


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, this is shocking. I'm not taking any sides, but what's done is done. =/
Hope everything is sorted in the end though.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Aug 5, 2010)

Tyson said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



..................................................


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Aug 5, 2010)

The man r_517 abuse me for a long time. What he said is not true.He lie.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> The man r_517 abuse me for a long time. What he said is not true.He lie.



rofl.

again, i'm just quoting others' including the delegates, IAC, organisers etc.

anyway, if u insist u have no intention of threatening others making u the delegate, i have to say this is ********.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 5, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> The man r_517 abuse me for a long time. What he said is not true.He lie.



He is using quotes. I don't think he is abusing you.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know and won't pretend to know what has happened. But all of Haiyan's conduct since the matter became official has not endeared him to me...


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 5, 2010)

Please people, we should just calm down and let the WCA do their job.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think that would be the wise thing to do. But really, we have no impact on the process. Haiyan continuing to make public accusations, whether they are true or not, is only going to harm his chances at not receiving punishment.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 5, 2010)

Haiyan reminds me of Michael Phelps (who isn't the saint some people think he is), but I respect them both for their achievements. 

Even if you can't be a role model for personality, you can still really inspire people to get better.


It would be kinda stupid for this dispute to last much longer...'cause then August would be over, and then what? Hopefully, WCA will just do its thing, and we move on.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 5, 2010)

Spoiler



[23:50:09] <Swordsman_Kirby> HEY GUYS
[23:50:13] <Swordsman_Kirby> I DEMAND A SECOND ROUND OF BLD AT NATS
[23:50:20] <shellie> YOU GOT IT
[23:50:23] <Swordsman_Kirby> HAH
[23:50:24] <Swordsman_Kirby> YOU OBLIGED



Hrm.


----------



## beingforitself (Aug 5, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Michael Phelps (_who isn't the saint some people think he is_)



I'm agnostic towards the main topic of this thread as I'm not involved in the speedcubing community, but I really must step in to defend Mr. Phelps here.

1)DUI when he was 19, blood alcohol content was only barely above legal limit. Apologized profusely, took responsibility for his actions, did community service.

2)Smoked weed. This actually makes him _more_ saintly, not less.

Please get your facts straight.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 5, 2010)

beingforitself said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Phelps (_who isn't the saint some people think he is_)
> ...



Wait what?


----------



## r_517 (Aug 5, 2010)

Update:

Another statement from an organiser


> Dear Anders Larsson,
> 
> I'm sorry for the delay reply, because I'm very busy with my works last weekend. All the description about Haiyan Zhoung in the Hangzhou Open has been written in the Qianqian Wei's first reply.We reviewed together,I admit all the things in her email and signed my name at the end of that email.
> 
> ...



ps: All quotes here have already been shown to the public on MF8. There'll be more evidence as long as the witnesses agree to post them public.


----------



## riffz (Aug 5, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> beingforitself said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



Weed isn't bad for you. In fact, I actually lost a bit of respect for him when he apologized and claimed smoking weed was a mistake, when really he wasn't sorry. But then again he had to or he probably would've lost his sponsorship.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 5, 2010)

beingforitself said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Phelps (_who isn't the saint some people think he is_)
> ...



I was referring to his personality (alcohol and weed...woop-de-doo. As if no one else in the world ever did those); from what I've heard, he can sometimes be a butt. Same goes for a load of others, but Phelps jumped to my head first.

All I'm saying is that just because someone is the best in the world, doesn't mean they're that great of a person. They are still great role models.


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 5, 2010)

this is what happens when ur life revolves around a toy :fp
hmm i wonder how haiyan would react if someone else got a bld wr at a comp he attended. maybe this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbcctWbC8Q0


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 5, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> this is what happens when ur life revolves around a toy :fp
> hmm i wonder how haiyan would react if someone else got a bld wr at a comp he attended. maybe this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbcctWbC8Q0



WoW Kid+Angry German Kid+AVGN reaction=2010 WIN


----------



## Dene (Aug 5, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> beingforitself said:
> 
> 
> > endless_akatsuki said:
> ...



How did Tiger Woods _not_ jump to your head first?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 5, 2010)

A lion wouldn't cheat on his wife, but a Tiger Wood(s).


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 5, 2010)

I would have never expected that of him.
What a idiot...


----------



## aznfury (Aug 6, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> I would have never expected that of him.
> What a idiot...


Hey now...it's not cool to judge other people.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 7, 2010)

Through reading the WCA's side and Haiyan's side, I am going with the WCA. The WCA's goal is to be fair to all competitors and to preserve the spirit of competitions. Haiyan's request for 2 BLD rounds seems to be a very selfish one. He even states in his "Truth about HaiYan zhuang" that one of the reasons he wanted multiple rounds is because it was expensive for him to travel and he didn't want to travel the distance for one round. The solution? Attend fewer competitions. If it is outside of your means to travel to a location, should you really be going in the first place? Also, competitions do not magically make you better. He loses nothing by not attending a competition. He does not lose any amount of skill or speed by not going. If he goes to half of the competitions he would normally go to, I am fairly certain he would perform the same as he usually does. The only thing he loses is the chance to set a new WR, but he has that chance at any competition. He seems to act as if not getting as many chances to set a world record is somehow terribly devastating.

With regards to forming the CCA and denouncing the WCA. He just seems to act if a very attention gaining and ostentatious manner if he doesn't get what he wants. What he seems to want is full control over a cubing organization. But the main one at the time rejects him. So what does he do? He lashes out in a "I'll show you" manner and, fairly mind you, states the WCA is not democratic in its selection of delegates. But why should they be? Delegates SHOULD be chosen because they are responsible individuals who will uphold the ideals of the WCA. Not because people like them. And people wonder why almost every politician turns out to have some skeletons in their closet. Because they are chosen based on a popular vote; a vote that is made based on the image they project about themselves. They tell you what they will accomplish and what needs to be done to help out the voter. But after they are elected, it seems that goes away and they turn out to be no different from anyone else. The reason the WCA needs to nominate their delegates is because they have the best idea of who will be responsible and help them in achieving their goals. When we elect someone, we trust them. We someone is nominated and chosen they are given an opportunity that comes with responsibility. The key difference is that the WCA can remove someone from a delegate position if it is necessary. Voters do not get that option, they are stuck with the person until their term is over. 

None of his actions seem to be for anyone but himself. There is no benefit to anyone else to hold two rounds of BLD. With that in mind I believe the WCA is right in its actions against Haiyan Zhuang.


----------



## Ron (Aug 7, 2010)

It is unfair to simply add another round of an event at the end of the competition.
This could be like: "hey, you are the winner of the event, you win a full set of V-Cubes, a certificate and the world championship, oh no wait, they decided to add another round, so everyone gets a new chance, sorry".

Adding another round should only be done if all involved competitors agree.

But let us not take away the discussion by focusing on whether someone is right or wrong in asking for another round. Threatening people, forcing people to lie, harassing people, kicking people out of forums just to silence them, manipulating people and forgery are so NOT FUN.

Have fun!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

I would think, whether this spam is Haiyan's doing or not, that it is not helping his public image.


----------



## Faz (Aug 8, 2010)

That's not Haiyan, its just a guy from Smerbia.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

It is somewhat entertaining, though.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 8, 2010)

CCA fella should stick to China.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 8, 2010)

No, just you.


----------



## Vincents (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't understand how C.C.A. can have Posts: 1 when he's posted a bunch of times in this thread.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Vincents said:


> I don't understand how C.C.A. can have Posts: 1 when he's posted a bunch of times in this thread.



Posts in the Off-Topic forum don't count towards your total.


----------



## pappas (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> A lion wouldn't cheat on his wife, but a Tiger Wood(s).



Lol nice joke.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 8, 2010)

Anyway... on topic. I'm pretty amazed how immature a guy could be over a plastic toy. It kinda sounds like Haiyan is just a 4 year old complaining that he dropped his ice cream cone, so he deserves 2 more. Just my two cents.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 8, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Anyway... on topic. I'm pretty amazed how immature a guy could be over a plastic toy. It kinda sounds like Haiyan is just a 4 year old complaining that he dropped his ice cream cone, so he deserves 2 more. Just my two cents.



irrelevant argument is irrelevant.

Just my 2 cents, which is valued much higher when compared to yours.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes... maybe I should build a shrine to you and light a candle every time you post your own two cents. After all, my two cents have suffered from hyper inflation, so your two cents should obviously be valued higher.

Perhaps if I drink enough grape juice I can hope to be 1/4 of your greatness. Thank you for shining your light upon me...


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Yes... maybe I should build a shrine to you and light a candle every time you post your own two cents.



I already have a government funded program for doing just. Your services are not needed here.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 8, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Yes... maybe I should build a shrine to you and light a candle every time you post your own two cents. After all, my two cents have suffered from hyper inflation, so your two cents should obviously be valued higher.
> 
> Perhaps if I drink enough grape juice I can hope to be 1/4 of your greatness. Thank you for shining your light upon me...



I lol'd


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 8, 2010)

long live haiyan the whiner.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 8, 2010)

In case you all haven't gotten the hint, don't respond to or quote this guy's posts; just report them posts please. I'm getting tired of deleting twice the posts I have to. 

Apparently I'm the only vigilant moderator on for the time being with the U.S. Nationals going on. I unfortunately cannot IP ban him - seems that's reserved for the admins (pjk and masterofthebass).

Edit: To all those who are reporting, keep up the good work.


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 8, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Anyway... on topic. I'm pretty amazed how immature a guy could be over a plastic toy. It kinda sounds like Haiyan is just a 4 year old complaining that he dropped his ice cream cone, so he deserves 2 more. Just my two cents.



Rubik's cube isn't just a plastic toy. I thought people being on this forum should know (if any). 
When the North Korean footballtrainer came home from South Africa, he was brutally punished for the lack of success. Do you think he said "Hey, it's just a plastic ball!"?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 8, 2010)

ball =/= cube


----------



## Carrot (Aug 8, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> ball = cube



fixed


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Anyway... on topic. I'm pretty amazed how immature a guy could be over a plastic toy. It kinda sounds like Haiyan is just a 4 year old complaining that he dropped his ice cream cone, so he deserves 2 more. Just my two cents.



You have 791 posts (not counting off topic). On a forum about a plastic toy. Maybe you shouldn't be the one calling other people immature for caring a bit much about this hobby.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway... on topic. I'm pretty amazed how immature a guy could be over a plastic toy. It kinda sounds like Haiyan is just a 4 year old complaining that he dropped his ice cream cone, so he deserves 2 more. Just my two cents.
> ...



Perhaps it was poorly worded. Besides, at the end of the day, I think speedcubing is just a hobby. You can't compare it to a professional sport the way you did simply because professional soccer (football) is so much more serious. Especially if you're with North Korea. Haiyan had no right to make such a big deal over a bld solve, when there's always a next competition around the corner.


----------



## maggot (Aug 10, 2010)

to respond to sir e baum, i think that haiyan is trying to attend competition in hope for more scramble. more scambles, more chance for success. i think he wants to catch lucky scramble or something and demolish WR, like he thinks someone is going to go beyond him? i think that wca could be democratic, however in a democracy, the candidate are not always the one you would like. look at americas president now, it was a celebrity running. a black president, or an idiot one. like someone posted before, the delegate say that just because everyone agrees for you to be a delegate does not mean that he would be a responsible one. even in america, i want to become the president, but im not on the ballot. THIS IS DEMOCRACY! stop whining. and for more round of bld, maybe more people would compete if you werent there to smash the record all the time and more people would be interested in trying to break it. if i were to compete, i see haiyan zhuang on the BLD category i would want to give up.... no chance of me winning, and with 10 people compete, who care about 2nd place? if you ask politely, maybe they would say, ok maybe we can have one round. but dont hulk out when someone say, sorry no we cannot because no time to have event... learn to do something other than bld, maybe then your trip would not be such a waste.


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...


You're looking at it all wrong IMO. Just because it's not the same level of activity, doesn't demean it. You still need the same principals of hard work and dedication to get anywhere in cubing.


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 10, 2010)

haha, maggot, nice picture xD


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...



That's just a side point. We could dispute whether it takes more work to become a football star than it does to become a rubik's cube idol all day, but that's besides the discussion. I've cubed pretty casually, yet I've gotten to (I think) reasonable speed. I didn't work hard at all, though you are right about dedication.

My real point is that Haiyan acted like a jerk (assuming that the allegations are true).

EDIT: Though it was rash of me just to call it "a plastic toy" since most of us are proof that "a plastic toy" can be quite a hobby.  I was just trying to emphasize that I think Haiyan was making such a big deal over something so little. There's always a next competition, after all.


----------

